# Versionsverwaltung



## jemand anders (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

in der Vergangenheit habe ich im Job mit Versionsverwaltungen bearbeitet. Die waren meist recht simpel zu bedienen, besonders die Oberfläche von TortoiseSVN von ich klasse.
Leider gibt es TortoiseSVN nicht für Linux.
Was würdet ihr möglichst mit graphischer Oberfläche für einen einzelnen Linux-Rechner empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## sheel (5. Februar 2016)

Hi

Hast du RabbitVCS schon probiert?


----------



## jemand anders (5. Februar 2016)

Hi,

nein, habe ich noch mit gearbeitet. Hast Du Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## sheel (5. Februar 2016)

Wenig, aber ist ganz nett


----------



## jemand anders (29. Februar 2016)




----------

